#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Senha Cisco

## Batmam

Galera, alguém pode me dizer se tem como resetar o roteador cisco sem ser pelo modo rommon?
pq não consigo entrar nesse modo aqui, gostaria de saber se tem alguma outra possibilidade pq não lembro a senha do modo privilegiado

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu acho que é o mesmo da 3Com; 192.168.1.1 e admin, admin; no you tube tem um tutorial e programei-o seguindo os passos da Cisco.
Não sei te informar se pede uma outra autenticação, no 3Com pede e é aleatório com números e letras. A minha rede é toda no modo privilegiado, este modelo não aceitou bem com DHCP ou IP estático; Mas funciona muito bem, só para se tiver energia ou cair a NET; dois anos e nunca travou.

----------


## Batmam

Amigo tô acessando o cisco pelo putty, o roteador tá com senha para acessar o modo privilegiado...Então não tá entrando no modo rommon, tô precisando saber se tem alguma outra forma de resetar? Pelo hardware?

----------

